# Forum > MMO Trading Market > FPS Buy Sell Trade > Call of Duty Buy Sell Trade > [Selling Aimbot] Private & Slotted & Undetected Cheat for COD WZ 2 / MW 2 with included HWID Spoofer

## glynncannan

⚜ Our discord server with all videos and information: ⚜ 

💠 Honey | Main Server 💠 

===========================

Functions list:

🔱 Aimbot: 🔱

• Aim at Players
• Custom Aim Key
• Custom Bone Selection (Head, Chest, Neck)
• Custom Fov Slider
• Aim Fov Circle
• Aim Smooth Settings

===========================

🔱 ESP: 🔱

• Player Name
• Player Box
• Player Health
• Player Bone
• Player Snapline
• Friendly
• Vehicle Name
• Vehicle Box
• Explosive
• Dead Players
• View Distance Slides

===========================

🔱 MISC: 🔱

• Hard Unlock
• Custom Crosshair selection
• Streamproof
• Remove Recoil
• Radar
• Show Enemies
• Show Friendlies
• Remove Radar Background
• Custom Radar Position
• Spectator counter
• English / Korean / Chinese / Russian menu

===========================

💠 Slot System status: 💠 

30 days - 31 / 36

Lifetime - 7 / 12

🔱 By buying this - you will get access to 🔱

1) Warzone
2) MW 2 
3) WZ 
4) Cold War
5) Vanguard
6) MW 1
7) WZ 2
 :Cool:  Unlock Tool

===========================

💠 Price list: 💠 

30 days - 50 EUR 

Lifetime - 200 EUR 

Payment methods:

1) PayPal 
2) BTC / LTC / ETH / USDT 
3) CashApp 
4) Debit or Credit Card

===========================

⚜ Our discord server with all videos and information: ⚜ 

💠 Honey | Main Server 💠

----------

